# Hardened sources and web sound [SOLVED?]

## The Doctor

I don't know if this is the right place. I am posting it here because this is an issue with the hardened configuration.

I just upgraded to running a hardened profile using PaX and grsecurity on workstation. So far I am happy with the results except for one not so small problem: all my internet browsers are not playing any sounds. They are specifically Firefox and chromium. VLC also having issues and when I run it from the terminal, it spits out the following: 

```
[0x31dd0544b08] main audio output warning: PTS is out of range (-31310), dropping buffer

[0x31dd0544b08] pulse audio output warning: too late by 100588 us

[0x31dd0544b08] pulse audio output warning: too late by 179727 us

[0x31dd0544b08] pulse audio output warning: too late by 204608 us

[0x31dd0544b08] pulse audio output warning: too late by 205895 us

[0x31dd0544b08] pulse audio output warning: too late by 204933 us

[0x31dd0544b08] pulse audio output warning: too late by 203336 us
```

This can be solved by changing the default audio to "ALSA audio output", so I don't consider it to be an issue. However, it seems to point to pulse audio as the problem. Firefox and chromium do not have any messages associated with their non-audio playing state.

Any ideas on how to solve this? Thanks in advance.

EDIT:

I got rid of pulse audio last night and rebooted but that had no effect. I started my computer this morning and the sound is working. I'll mark this as "solved" but this feels weird not knowing what solved it, if it is really solved, etc.

----------

